# walnut endtable ideas?



## miller1 (May 4, 2010)

I just cut some really nice looking walnut slabs that are 20" - 40" dia. 2" 4" thick, i need some ideas on endtables or anything else rustic looking, i searched on here but only found a couple. I am sure there are more on here, does anybody have some pics or suggestions, this will be my first attempt at some furniture


----------



## aquan8tor (May 5, 2010)

Do a google search on "Nakashima" table. You'll find what you're looking for. The legs seem to vary in the pictures I've seen, but all employ live edge slab tops. I have several cherry and walnut slabs that I'm saving for just this in mind.
Edit: hope you're planning on kiln drying that wood, or waiting a few years.


----------



## miller1 (May 5, 2010)

aquan8tor said:


> Do a google search on "Nakashima" table. You'll find what you're looking for. The legs seem to vary in the pictures I've seen, but all employ live edge slab tops. I have several cherry and walnut slabs that I'm saving for just this in mind.
> Edit: hope you're planning on kiln drying that wood, or waiting a few years.



Thanks for the info, dont know yet what i am going to do, i might have it kiln dried if i need it quicker, if i let it set for awhile do i need to seal it to keep it from cracking?


----------



## aquan8tor (May 6, 2010)

Definitely seal the end grain quick! Don't seal the rest of it; it'll never dry! I'd keep it out of the sun for darn sure, stack it on 3/4-1" non-staining stickers (something like poplar or dry white pine--nothing that would leave dark stains), and make sure it has some air circulation, but not in front of a fan either. Be patient; a year per inch of thickness, some say plus a year. After three years, my walnut slabs were at 8-10% (last winter--they're probably gaining a little in the humid weather now).


----------



## CWME (May 6, 2010)

aquan8tor said:


> Definitely seal the end grain quick! Don't seal the rest of it; it'll never dry! I'd keep it out of the sun for darn sure, stack it on 3/4-1" non-staining stickers (something like poplar or dry white pine--nothing that would leave dark stains), and make sure it has some air circulation, but not in front of a fan either. Be patient; a year per inch of thickness, some say plus a year. After three years, my walnut slabs were at 8-10% (last winter--they're probably gaining a little in the humid weather now).



:agree2: Good solid advice:agree2:


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 6, 2010)

miller1 said:


> I just cut some really nice looking walnut slabs that are 20" - 40" dia. 2" 4" thick, i need some ideas on endtables or anything else rustic looking, i searched on here but only found a couple. I am sure there are more on here, does anybody have some pics or suggestions, this will be my first attempt at some furniture



Search ebay under rustic furniture they usually have all sorts of pics


----------



## miller1 (May 6, 2010)

thanks to everybody for the advice, thats why i love this site.


----------

